
My Personal Linklog - masaav
http://msaavedra.com/posts/my-personal-linklog/
======
hcarvalhoalves
In the era of algorithmic recommendations, curated lists are worth gold. Good
job.

May I suggest crawling the links and hosting a mirror? Maybe IPFS? We never
know when a link will break in today's web.

~~~
matheusmoreira
Pages can be manually added to the internet archive:

[https://help.archive.org/hc/en-
us/articles/360001513491-Save...](https://help.archive.org/hc/en-
us/articles/360001513491-Save-Pages-in-the-Wayback-Machine)

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
TIL!

------
sct202
I miss these fixed recommendation lists from when like everyone had a personal
blog.

------
mgraczyk
I keep a similar collection here. Less organized but I include ratings and
little reviews.

[https://reviews.mgraczyk.com/](https://reviews.mgraczyk.com/)

~~~
masaav
Thanks for sharing! Impressive resume by the way.

------
marvion
I've build a static html generator that generates such a blog from emails, I
send myself. 'Share via e-mail' works from almost any device and anywhere.

Subject goes to the link text Body to url

A bit hacky. But in case someone is interested:
[https://github.com/6uhrmittag/bashblog](https://github.com/6uhrmittag/bashblog)

------
kirubakaran
One of the main use-cases of [https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/)
(disclaimer: I built it) is to be able to save and organize links like this.
If you're looking to do that easily, perhaps give it a try? :-)

~~~
masaav
I'll check it out, looks good :)

------
jamietanna
I have a "bookmark" post type on my site where I save things for later -
[https://www.jvt.me/kind/bookmarks/](https://www.jvt.me/kind/bookmarks/) which
I tag based on what it fits under, which I find useful for "here's something I
may want to go back to, or others should see"

Also as an aside I thought the theme looked familiar - I use the same
underlying theme but have customised it a bit over the base theme, cool!

~~~
masaav
Ah, tags are a nice touch!

------
sciencenut
I have a similar collection of 2000+ sites on GitHub. I recently posted the
repo on HN and it went to GitHub trending and stayed there for 2 days!

Here's the repo:
[https://github.com/rsapkf/goodies](https://github.com/rsapkf/goodies)

------
acomjean
Reminds me of protopage where beside the default feeds, you could create your
own list of links. Always useful to have a curated list.

[https://www.protopage.com/web/help/overview](https://www.protopage.com/web/help/overview)

------
iratei
Cool.

